# Help with a Yak



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thinking about buying one this year for fishing around Alum Creek and other small area's around Columbus.

Problem, I have a car... 2nd problem the car doesn't have a roof rack on it.... I have 150k on it, but rather not spend the cash to get a roof racked installed...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I use the foam blocks to carry my Ocean Frenzy Yak with no problems. Of course I'm not going on the interstate at 75 but just the local highways at 45-55. It was a canoe/yak carrier from Dick's about $20-30.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ahh... I'd like to stay away from those foam blocks... Had a canoe once with those on there and the dang canoe would always fly off on State Route 36/37.

I'd really love to get a Yak this summer but just don't know how to transport it... I have to use 33/270/71 to get to Alum so Freeway Time is in play.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like to you need to buy a pickup truck to me. It makes it so easy to haul my kayak.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, a pick up is the easiest.
If you do buy a set of Thule racks, you can always get the parts to hook to a different car, they're the cheapest part of the rack.
I've got a set for my old LT-1 Caprice with their kayak saddles, and they've held tight up to 90mph.
It is kinda of annoying when you pay as much for a good rack as you do for the yak though. . . .


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

I've used foam blocks to haul kayaks on the roof of a vehicle with no rack. Hauled 2 of them to South Carolina and back...700 miles one way. Only issue is I lost one block at some point. Other than that they worked good...I would suggest ratchet straps as opposed to the cinch type. I think with a smaller cavity for the air to get into with a kayak they go through the air a little better than a canoe...just a guess.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

With the foam blocks....

Did you have the seat facing the sky, or the seat facing the roof of the car?

We always had the canoe down and seems like it would catch air and want to sail. My biggest fear is from getting into 270 until the merge onto 71 would be my bad spots. The rest is pretty relaxed and slow speeds. 

I've been thinking about a pick up.... My grandparents might be selling there Rav4... THe only issue would be it's a 08 and fully loaded... I'd hate to buy that from there to use for just fishing! Talking under 15k miles right now.... 

Issues, Issues... What do to...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Perchy101 said:


> With the foam blocks....
> 
> Did you have the seat facing the sky, or the seat facing the roof of the car?
> 
> ...


Mine - I use seat up and its a SOT. I also use the ratchet strap. One around the yak and through the windows. Two in the front and two in the back.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

All I can suggest is don't try one of the cheap universal roof bars like I tried! My yak never came off, but it scared me so much in the first few trips I vowed to never use it again. I drive a Ford Ranger, my thoughts on putting the yak up high were if I want to fish after work, I can park with it on the roof. I have one of those bed extenders that can be set high for a roof bar or low if the boat is just sitting in the bed of the truck. On my way to a local lake using the roof bar, I pulled over at an intersection to make sure it was still snug...she wasn't, not even close! I'm not sure who made the bar I bought, I got it off ebay. It had two foam rubber blocks with a steel bar running through them, and the strap went inside the cab (open the doors) to hold the bar in place. The bar could never be kept tight enough to keep it from wanting to slide forward or back, and when it moved, the strap holding the yak to the bar would loosen. I came close to losing my boat one day, and I made the decision that it wasn't worth another roll of the dice!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the "U" shaped foam and 2 NRS straps and took my kayak to Maine and back with no problems 1600 miles round trip. 

I had it cockpit side up. 

It was a white water kayak. 

I am an American Canoe Association Kayak Instructor. I was talking to a guy at my Instructors class that works for Watercraft and is an Instructor Trainer. He told me to haul it like that. But if the boat was longer to tie the front and back down with straps like a canoe. To prevent wind from pushing it up.

Ideally you want racks and a cradle made for a Kayak. But your looking at some cash for a system like that.

Now when i had a Cherokee i would just ratchet strap it to the stock roof rack. Ended up bending both bars.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Careful there - you real shouldn't tie a yak from the nose & tail.
If it's a plastic one, it will bend/warp.
Saw a guy at Ladue bend his in the middle doing that.
Best to tie it around the middle, leave the ends loose.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmmm....

Wouldn't trust it any other way.... 

Would it still be a problem if only tied up there for 20-30 mins?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It seems odd just tying them up in the middle, but it holds them just fine. Even if you just pull those end ropes tight for a moment, you're already flexing the yak a way it shouldn't be. You keep flexing it, it's going to stress the plastic and pretty soon it'll bend like hinge in waves. That's why all kayak racks clamp around the body of the kayak near the cockpit, it's the strongest area.


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine is a sit in and I have always hauled mine with the opening down. Creekcrawler is right - fastening at the ends definitely puts undue stress on the hull. Especially if the vehicle has a short roof. Its not as bad on an SUV with a long roof line. There was a ford ranger for $3500 on the marketplace page. There is a foam block on I-26 south of Columbia, SC if you find it feel free to try it


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Just tie a line to the front of the yak as well as around the middle. Use ratchet straps around the middle with foam blocks. The line in the front is just an emergency line and to a little pressure on the front to keep it from wanting to lift. Dont make it overly tight.

I did this for years, no problems.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No worries.
In a worst case scenario, your yak goes airborne at 60mph.
Had someone tell me it happennend to them and their yak was fine except for a few scratches. . . . .


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Just tie a line to the front of the yak as well as around the middle. Use ratchet straps around the middle with foam blocks. The line in the front is just an emergency line and to a little pressure on the front to keep it from wanting to lift. Dont make it overly tight.
> 
> I did this for years, no problems.


Thia what I was talking about. No need to crank it down


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I agree, If you tie down at midpoint plus front and back, It'll be locked down with no warping. You must put solid pressure on the blocks, Also tether the foam blocks to the strap in case one blows out (especially the rear). Here's a system from $35 to $60, depending on size, you may find useful.(see link) Good luck--Tim http://casanovasadventures.com/catalog/watersports/p40324.htm ..................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1020/Malone-HandiRack.html
Try looking at this at Austin Kayak. I have a Yakima roof rack on my Pilot but need something for the Civic. Leaning towards one of these. Anybody seen these in "action?"


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just to much information in this thread!

I don't know what to do... Rack? No Rack? Just tie the center down, don't tie the front down...

Hmmmm... If I can get out the door with a roof rack around 300$ that's what Imma do... It will help me next year with ice fishing....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> Just to much information in this thread!
> 
> .


That's how we roll, Man!..................................................


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> It will help me next year with ice fishing....


Good point. I haul my shanty up on my Jeep's rack.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres something for sale

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163024


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Good point. I haul my shanty up on my Jeep's rack.


Thats what I'm thinking... Get a flip over shanty with a cover to go over it when transporting... then just tie it down... would save a ton of room in my car...

Now, I just need to find what rack I want and get someone to install.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to buy the rack? How about where to get it installed? 

Located in Columbus.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have used the infamous "Swim Noodles" the kids use in the pools. One in front & one in the back & tie down both ends of the yak. Place the yak upside down on the roof & place noodles beneath the yak. Protects your roof, protects the yak, & can be put in the yak for emergency flotation device.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Perchy101 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking... Get a flip over shanty with a cover to go over it when transporting... then just tie it down... would save a ton of room in my car...
> 
> Now, I just need to find what rack I want and get someone to install.
> 
> ...


Does you car have a ridge for rain gutters or is it a smooth roofline. I'd check out the Thule and Yakima websites and see what's a better fit for your vehicle (and budget). Austin Kayak is a good place to look too. Here's a guide:
http://www.austinkayak.com/catalog_products.php?SubcatID=213001&sort=ProdPrice&order=ASC


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Does you car have a ridge for rain gutters or is it a smooth roofline. I'd check out the Thule and Yakima websites and see what's a better fit for your vehicle (and budget). Austin Kayak is a good place to look too. Here's a guide:
> http://www.austinkayak.com/catalog_products.php?SubcatID=213001&sort=ProdPrice&order=ASC


Believe it has "gutters"... Has a small indent along the side of the roof/car close to the doors...

I know it isn't 100% smooth.

I've used the Thule site (425$) for the roof rack and yak carrier (Thule 881 Top Deck Kayak Saddles, Complete Set)

I'm getting excited for warm weather!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Perchy101 said:


> Believe it has "gutters"... Has a small indent along the side of the roof/car close to the doors...
> 
> I know it isn't 100% smooth.
> 
> ...


all of the guys i kayak with have yakima racks. www.yakima.com/ you can get them localy here at a few different places its the only way to go 2 straps and your done......we have a post in the middle of a couple of cars and can carry 4 to 6 white water kayaks set up on their sides on them


----------

